# Milking : Milk Stands, Milking Machines, gadgets to make it easier



## NubianSoaps.com

http://mistycrystalranch.com/Animals.html Check out his milking machine made from an AC automotive unit, and also his milk stands.


----------



## Sondra

*Re: Milk Stands, Milking Machines etc...*

that is what I used (ac automotive unit)


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Milk Stands, Milking Machines etc...*










Miniature lambar, this is a two gallon bucket, excellent for kids who are small. The first few weeks small kids simply don't have the strength to pull milk up from the bottom of long hoses 5 gallon buckets. Simply choose a bucket and drill 5/8ths inch holes into a bucket, attach your lambar nipples, cut tubes to fit to the bottom of the bucket, and viola` lambar buckets to fit a few kids. I start my kids off with 1 gallon lambar buckets, graduate to 2 gallons and then move to 3.5 gallons.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Milk Stands, Milking Machines etc...*

After the kids are completely dried off this is what I use to keep my infant goatlings in until they are strong enough to go on the larger lambar and stay out in the kid pen with the other kids. It is a 16 foot hog panel bent in a 4x4 pen. To bend it stand on a 2x6 and pull the panel up towards yourself, I close the ends by zip tieing them together. I put a tarp down on the cement, put the cage on top of it and ziptie the tarp to the sides, this also gives me some more north wind control also. I fill the bottom with shavings, and having the tarp keeps the shavings in the pen. The hog panel gives you a really nice place to hook on a hay bag, heat lamp and lambar for the kids. This is also a really nice place to keep kids at night when it's too cold for them in the main barn, or to trap them away from mom at night so you can have the morning milk. It also is a really good place to put kids who are for sale, so customers visiting the farm are not in with all your kids (with their dirty shoes or children who are being to rough). Nice is that once you are done with kidding season they (I have 3, two inside the barn and one outside so infant goatlings can be in the sun without worrying about them) hang on the side of the barn. I do have to completely clean them out about every other weekend or they become a big sponge filled with shavings and urine. Vicki


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

*Re: Milk Stands, Milking Machines etc...*










Vent your lambar nipple for young goatlings before you put them on the lambar. Simply use a large bore needle that is about 1/2 inch long. This keeps air flowing so the kid doesn't have to let go (and flip milk at you) to re-air the bottle for the milk to flow. This also doesn't raise kids who once are on the lambar flip their nipples for 'fly food'  Vicki


----------

